# Color picture question



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

A co-worker of mine uses his i-phone to read.  In one book (I believe Stephen King's Dark Tower), he had an illustration come up in color on the phone.  Has anyone else had this happen?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

When I view my web scriptions books on my EVO phone, the coverart is in color.I think the color is always there on non kindle files, it just doesn't show up on Kindles since there is no color capability.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Clarification- this is a kindle book he's looking at in the kindle app.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

I have the kindle version of Debbie Maccomber's cookbook which is b&w on my kindle but everything is in color on my ipad.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/browse.html?node=2248263011&tag=kwab-20

See the above link. It looks like Amazon is moving some Kindle books into the color era.


----------

